# Post things



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

How do I add the Ticker thing, every time I post, like in a post, there is a line under the text, then some images or Ticker.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Click on your name. Go to user cp and go to edit signature.


----------

